# 2011 cruise control question



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are four steering wheels for the Cruze. Just make sure you get the steering wheel that has both. Talk to the parts guy at your dealership - you car may be able to have the GM Cruise control installed, which comes with the correct steering wheel. He'll need your VIN. It's about $450 installed.


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks for the response. I talked to the dealership, and they say my 2011 model LS cannot have factory cruise control installed. I found a thread where people have been swapping out steering wheels with radio controls for the steering wheel with radio controls and cruise, and read all 27 pages. I think that if you have radio controls before the swap, they continue to work after the swap, but this was a little unclear. I know the light on the dash will not work, but I do not care. I know I will gain cruise with the swap, but I do not want to mess up the other controls.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

So spend about $150 and install your own Rostra cruise and leave the steering wheel alone.


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

My wife wants cruise on the steering wheel. I mentioned the Rostra to her, and she thinks it's "ugly." Go figure.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

scootmill said:


> Thanks for the response. I talked to the dealership, and they say my 2011 model LS cannot have factory cruise control installed. .


I don't want to say he is wrong but people have done this. 

You MUST have a wheel that already has the connectivity package (Bluetooth and radio controls). Which you said you do. 

You should be able to buy a wheel from GM parts direct (cheaper that way) with both sets of controls (cruise and radio/Bluetooth), install it or have it installed and poof it will work. The only thing that does not work is that the light on the dash doesn't come on. But the DIC should acknowledge that you have set the cruise control. 

There was a guy on that other thread that took his car to the dealership after adding a wheel himself and they did some kind of flash to the ecu, and added cruise to his vin and everything including the dash light worked fine. 


Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

scootmill said:


> . I think that if you have radio controls before the swap, they continue to work after the swap, .


Yes.

The reason the controls are brought into question is that you must have those controls on the wheel in order to have the wiring in your column. Its a mass produced harness, so even though you only have radio control on your wheel, the cruise control wiring is still there, you just need a wheel with the controls. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

Wow! I am going to install the wheel and take it to the dealer for the dash light. Appreciate the responses.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

scootmill said:


> Wow! I am going to install the wheel and take it to the dealer for the dash light. Appreciate the responses.


I will look for that person who did it, or you can, and I would pm them just be sure I remember it all correctly First. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

If you can direct me to the guy, I would appreciate it. Do you remember which thread? I am searching.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

scootmill said:


> If you can direct me to the guy, I would appreciate it. Do you remember which thread? I am searching.


The thread is the 27 page one 2011 cruze ls adding cruise control. The person is El Blanco. Start on page 3. He even gives instruction on wheel replacement. 

Sent from my XT912 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

You're the best. Thank you.


----------



## scootmill (Jan 4, 2013)

Just a quick update for anyone who would want to know. I changed out my steering wheel with radio/bluetooth controls only for a wheel with cruise control and radio/bluetooth controls. It worked plug n play. The DIC says "speed set to" on the digital MPH screen. All radio/bluetooth controls work as well. I called the dealership to see if they could make the light come on with the cruise control on the dashboard, but they seem uninterested in helping me in any way. Dealership is Jaggers in Lebanon, IN. It makes no sense that Chevy does not make cruise control standard on these cars including LS. It would cost them twenty bucks, if that. It only took me an hour to change the steering wheels. I got mine brand new off Ebay for a hundred dollars. I used instructions from this site and I also looked at the autowoods website.


----------

